# Celebrating Diversity 2022: Villager Design Event



## Chris (Jun 19, 2022)

*Animal Crossing Villager Design Event
June 19, 2022 - June 26, 2022*​


> *The submission period for this event is now closed, but please continue to vote for your favourite entries.​*



Welcome to our third Celebrating Diversity event! The Bell Tree has an extremely diverse community, and we began running this event a couple of years ago in order to recognise and celebrate our differences. We run this event in June to coincide with events that celebrate diversity in the real world: Juneteenth commemorates the end of African American slavery in the United States on June 19th 1865, June 21st is celebrated as National Indigenous Peoples Day in Canada, and LGBT Pride is celebrated this month in commemoration of the Stonewall riots in late June 1969. We observe these dates to recognise the hardships people have endured in an effort to progress equal rights, to celebrate where we come from, and to help further promote inclusivity. Here on TBT, we like to provide a space where we can all celebrate our differences together.


*Task*Design an_ Animal Crossing_ villager that represents you, with an emphasis on celebrating diversity and promoting inclusivity. What makes you unique or celebrates where you come from? We want to see that represented! How you do that is up to your own interpretation, but make sure it's respectful and represents diversity as explained by this definition:



> Diversity means understanding that each individual is unique, and recognizing our individual differences. These can be along the dimensions of race, ethnicity, gender, sexual orientation, socioeconomic status, age, physical abilities, religious beliefs, political beliefs or other ideologies.



Submit a drawing of your villager and complete the biography we have provided below. The submissions will be voted for by the community (by using reactions) and the top most-liked ones will receive an addition prize!

*Biography Template:*


> Villager Name:
> Villager Species:
> Villager Personality: [Cranky/Jock/Lazy/Smug/Sisterly/Normal/Peppy/Snooty]
> Villager Catchphrase:
> ...


(You can add more categories to this if you would like!)


*Rules*

Include both your villager drawing and biography in a single post.
Your villager personality *must *be one of the eight that already exist in-game.
We will not enforce gender-locking personalities. Your villager may be a female lazy type, a male peppy type, etc.

You can create a new villager species if you would like.
Once your entry has been submitted it cannot be edited.
Please put effort into your submission. If we think your entry lacks effort or has been submitted as a joke it will be disqualified.
Keep content suitable for a PG-13 audience. If it would breach our Rules & Guidelines then it's not suitable here.
Entries that fail to meet the requirements will not be accepted.
This should go without saying, but as this event is meant to celebrate diversity we expect everyone to be respectful. Any entry or comments that intend to mock, belittle, or insult anyone's race, ethnicity, gender identity, sexual orientation, or religion will be immediately disqualified.


*How to Submit*Submit both your villager drawing and biography in a single post by *June 26th 2022 at 11:59PM EDT*.


*How to Vote*This event is entirely community-decided. The 6 most-liked entries will receive an additional prize on top of the participation prize.

To vote, simply leave a reaction on the post of any entry. You can use either the Like or Love reaction, they will be added together. Entries that are approved will be marked by the staff with the accepted reaction, but don't wait for this to appear. Feel free to Like/Love any entries at any time!


*Prizes*

*Participation Prize:* All entries will receive one balloon ticket to purchase one of the following four balloon collectibles in the Shop:













Red Balloon, Blue Balloon, Green Balloon, Orange Balloon​
*Community Winners:* The top 6 entries will receive 600 forum bells each. In the event of ties the bell prize will be split between the winners.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 19, 2022)

Please disregard this, found it in the post.


----------



## pochy (Jun 19, 2022)

please excuse the awful quality- t-t
Villager Name: rolo
Villager Species: isopod
Villager Personality: lazy
Villager Catchphrase: ‘just rolling under the radar’

How this villager represents me: rolo is an isopod with personality which she struggles to show. she has a thick shell, which she has painted over with the colours of a typical isopod in order to prevent embarrassment and being targeted. her design, specifically the xes and the dots are a reference to past injuries and the colors are a reference to confusing bi and asexuality. she likes sleeping and trying different types of cheap instant noodles in a mission to find the best.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 19, 2022)

Villager Name: Lioness!
Villager Species: Lion
Villager Personality: Sisterly
Villager Catchphrase: Paw's n claws
How this villager represents me: Lions are basically my spirit animal, so of course I'd make a lion villager! Anyways, Like me, Lioness is known to be shy, especially around a huge group of people she doesn't know, but once she gets to know you, she'll immediately open up! Her shirt is a reference to her pride, as she is canonically bisexual, but hasn't came out yet due to fear of sexuality attacks from others, so she wears things like rainbow shirts, headgear, etc as as a subtle hint, until she's ready to fully come out! The coming out thing as also from my own experience as well, and like me, she loves mangoes! ❤
Little known fact about her: Unlike me however, Lioness is actually transgender! She was Born a male, but later transitioned to a female, but decided to keep her mane because she thinks it makes her stand out from the crowd!


----------



## amemome (Jun 19, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Paya
*Villager Species: *Pig
*Villager Personality:* Sisterly
*Villager Catchphrase: *"Cool Beans, Kid!"

*How this villager represents me: *
Paya the purple pig is a sisterly villager who cares deeply about her friends, just like how I love and care for my friends and family. I chose a pig villager because though pigs may seem sloppy and unintelligent at first glance, they're actually really intelligent and clean. I also feel like people have prejudices about me at first glance but I'm pretty different if you get to know me. Paya carries around her laptop and stylus as she roams the island for a good spot under the tree to draw and code. I'm a woman in the STEM-field from a very liberal-arts-focused background. I represented my current field with the laptop and my previous field with the stylus (pencil). Paya's favorite T-shirt is one with a hibiscus. I chose to represent my Korean heritage with a hibiscus, the national flower of Korea. If you see Paya around, please say hi first! Just like me, she's a bit shy and is hoping someone else can initiate the conversation.

*Trivia: *Paya's name comes from "papaya" but I'm actually not a huge fan of the fruit.


----------



## Moonlight. (Jun 19, 2022)

​Villager Name: _Luna_
Villager Species: _Cat_
Villager Personality: _Sisterly_
Villager Catchphrase: _stargazer_

How this villager represents me: _As both a huge cat person and whom identifies as bisexual, she ended up as a perfect match for me. Her eyes represent the pink on the bi flag (and to help show that I do prefer dating other women) while her cape is a subtle blue-purple from the flag. Purple and blue are my favorite colors as well. She also wears glasses like me, and has a love for both magic/space aesthetics (hence the star-covered cape) and science as well. Despite aligning herself with the sisterly personality, she, like me, also has pretty bad social anxiety and prefers being off by herself, but is pretty friendly once you get to know her!_


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 19, 2022)

Villager Name: Nanuk
Villager Species: Cat
Villager Personality: Normal
Villager Catchphrase: 'Fishy'

How this villager represents me: Nanuk is very shy and tries to hide their true self, despite it being very obvious. They're also Indigenous, specifically Inuit. They lived in Northern Canada for their entire childhood until they decided to move to the South once they hit adulthood. At first, they feared discrimination from their sexual orientation, gender identity, and ethnicity. But Nanuk realized that if they surrounded themselves with good friends who accepted them for who they are, they wouldn't have to worry about that as much! Nanuk loves fish, and their favorites are salmon and arctic char. That also explains why their catchphrase is 'fishy'!

Origin: Nanuk was born with the markings on their ears and tail. At first, nobody knew what it meant and thought it was just some weird genetic mutation. They felt very self-conscious about it because they didn't know anyone else with the markings like they have. But as Nanuk got older, they realized that the markings represented LGBTQ pride, but they kept it a secret from their family. It was a huge relief to tell their friends about it once they reached the South. Nanuk is now very proud of their marking because it makes them unique!

Facts and Trivia!

-Their inner ears are orange because that color was used to represent the reconciliation for the Indigenous children that went through the residential schools back in the olden days.

-Nanuk is Inuktituk for 'polar bear'.

-The structure next to them is an Inukshuk, a traditional stone figure created as a form of communication amongst the Indigenous communities!

-Nanuk is very fluent in Inuktituk, seeing that it's their first language!​


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 19, 2022)

Villager Name: Wiki
Villager Species: dog
Villager Personality: cranky
Villager Catchphrase: I think
How this villager represents me: She's introverted, but not shy. People often confuse the two. She prefers to stay at home reading or playing video games, not because she's afraid to join in other people's noisy fun, but because she finds that kind of thing tiring and just enjoys being alone most of the time. She's actually very confident around people, not shy at all. But being around other people too much makes her tired, and because of this, she sometimes comes across as "cranky."


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 19, 2022)

_Apologies in advance to the staff for writing a long biography, lol._
Disclaimer: I am a female. The villager representing me is a male. 

Villager Name: Streak
Villager Species: Dog 
Villager Personality: Cranky
Villager Catchphrase: “Maybe life ain’t that ruff?”​
How this villager represents me:
Let’s start off with the stigma surrounding pitbulls being dangerous dogs. I feel that the pitbull represents me perfectly. As someone that is openly gay and presents more masculine, I feel like that alone draws attention to myself and causes major assumptions to be made. 

I also have BPD which causes me to sometimes push certain people away, painting myself in a bad light. Y’all are likely sick of my favorite person talk, but I did not treat her nicely when we first met. In fact, I treated her like garbage, I won’t lie. Even so, she remained very nice and persistent with wanting to befriend me. She hasn’t once argued back with me and has only been comforting. That helped me see that there are people who won’t make you feel worthless. You just have to let yourself meet them. 

He wears a plain black shirt to show that not everything is black and white. He has a lightning bolt birthmark on his forehead which represents that despite all of the hardships and the bullying he has faced in the past, he comes back stronger than ever. Also, Blue Streak was a nickname given to me by my favorite person. I think the lightning strike commemorates that. 

So, who am I really? I love sports and traveling. I’m damn good at playing sports video games. My playlist is 90% country music. I am also quite extroverted, but you would never guess that looking at me. I can guarantee that.


----------



## jadetine (Jun 19, 2022)

​
*Villager Name:* Brioche
*Villager Species:* Capybara
*Villager Personality:* Normal
*Villager Catchphrase:* Cozy?

*How this villager represents me:*
Brioche is big-hearted Capybara who loves baked goods, warm drinks, and young-adult books.
She is happy to host, will share her very last sunflower seed, and is motivated by helping others and making them comfortable (hence the café-uniform dress and catchphrase).
Her squinty little eyes can't see very far; and having poor vision means she's easily spooked and clumsy; for this reason, she does not like clutter or jump-scares or pranks.
Her yard is full of dandelions (like the one pinned behind her ear) because she can't seem to grow anything proper.
Her head is too large for hats, but she has come to love herself and her loaf-like shape.
Her kids seem to have stolen her glasses again.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 19, 2022)

I look forward to seeing the entries.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 19, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Hope
*Villager Species: *Cat
*Villager Personality: *Peppy
*Villager Catchphrase: *Sweet
*
How this villager represents me: *This is Hope. I never told anyone this, but I have somewhat mild ADHD. I think if I remember correctly, I was diagnosed at a young age with it, but it has gotten worse over the last few years as I have aged. I’m very forgetful and have a hard time staying focused and making decisions. I change my mind so much and Hope does the same exact thing. Everyday is a wild roller coaster for Hope as she tries her best to figure out what to do. She’s also really active and is a night owl as well. One thing in common for both her and me is that we both are trying our best to learn to live with this disorder and not have it control our lives and our decisions.




I hope I did this right. I’ve never participated in this kind of event.


----------



## Merielle (Jun 19, 2022)

*Villager Name:* Statice
*Villager Species:* Rabbit
*Villager Personality:* Normal
*Villager Catchphrase:* "if you don't mind"
*Home request:* An art studio full of antiques
*Skill:* Remembering trivia about fictional characters
*Goal: *Novelist
*Picture quote:* "Remember to take care of yourself, so that you can take care of others."

*How this villager represents me:* The colors of Statice's suit are meant to reflect the colors of the asexual and demisexual pride flags, with the gold buttons tying the colors into the nonbinary pride flag as well.  Like me, Statice is nearsighted and needs to wear glasses to correct their vision.  Their eyes and inner ears are green to represent mental health awareness, as I'm someone who struggles with anxiety and depression.  Statice is a shy individual (and hopeless romantic) who loves nothing more than a good story.  They also tend to be a bit of a homebody, and are easily spooked or unsettled.​


----------



## daisyy (Jun 19, 2022)

Villager Name: mimi
Villager Species: rabbit
Villager Personality: snooty
Villager Catchphrase: do re mi

How this villager represents me:
mimi is a small-town rabbit that's been travelling the world with her sister in hopes of realizing her dream, to become a successful pop-punk musical duo.
mimi loves to write songs about love, friendship, and positivity.
mimi adores fashion and has gracie's on speed-dial! she has a big shoes and accessories collection.
mimi loves and respects all her fans regardless of race, ethnicity, gender identity, sexual orientation, or religion.


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 19, 2022)

*Villager Name:* Licorice
*Villager Species: *Bat
*Villager Personality:* Snooty
*Villager Catchphrase:* "Eeek!"
*Favorite Song:* K.K. Swing
*Picture quote: *"And _I'm_ the only bat in this belfry?"

*How this villager represents me:  * 
Licorice may seem intimidating when you first meet her, but underneath her exterior of purple hair, black eyeliner, and pointy protruding fangs, lies a heart of pure gold. She grew up being mocked for her unique features, and as such struggles with her body image and self esteem. She has a hard time with loud noises and bright lights, and can easily become overstimulated when there's a lot going on. Most days she would prefer to stay inside alone when the town is crowded with other villagers having fun. Despite this, she still longs to make real connections and share her art and the things she enjoys with others. She's working hard to reach out others and learning to love herself one day at a time.


----------



## digimon (Jun 19, 2022)

villager name: sixir (translates to magic)





 villager species: cat





 villager personality: peppy





 villager catchphrase: make a wish!






 how this villager represents me:
i have always loved and adored black cats however, my family hates/dislike black cats. their rationale follows the age old belief that black cats are unlucky (with a sprinkle of the religious belief that black animals are actually the devil taking form and parading around our world) i don't get into the religious aspect of it with them, but there's a lot of layers to unpack in their dislike for the cute critters. i've asked a relative what kind of cats they do like and their reply? "well, white. it's just so beautiful and pure." 

a big part of it boils down to the colonial mindset that "black" and "dark" are things that are undesirable and evil. this has always made me so sad that even animals fall prey to such dangerous stereotypes. this bleeds into my experience as someone who is black, who has been told angrily growing up "stay out of the sun so you don't get dark and ugly!" i don't want to get too into this here on tbt, but my wish to be free of feeling inadequate because of the colour of skin i was born with is something sixir the black cat will always be free from! 

as for the magical girl concept, i've been a fan of the genre before i even knew what it was. the amount of time i spent day dreaming about being able to fly or to solve my problems with the power of love is endless. sixir is free to spend all day doing the things she enjoys doing


----------



## lieryl (Jun 20, 2022)

*villager name: *nin
*villager species: *cat
*villager personality: *lazy
*villager catchphrase: "*no worries"

*how this villager represents me: *i also wish to hide my face in a paper bag sometimes, especially when i had moved from my  home in a bustling vietnamese community to a place where there were barely any other poc around. i had a weird time coping with the fact that i was just different. it was the first time i had gotten that feeling that i just did not belong. i didn’t live in a nice house and i didn’t look like the people around me. ive gotten over it now that i’m older, but a part of me still thinks it would be easier to be like nin. a little blobby being who can just casually wear paper bags as headwear out and about. ive romanticized the idea of people not knowing anything about me, that they wouldn’t be able to judge what they can’t see. i would probably have no worries if that were the case.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 20, 2022)

First of all thank you so much staff for taking time to have this event!
And thank you TBT forums for being a safe place for everyone no matter how different we are to have fun talking about, trading on and playing on and making new friends on animal crossing



Villager Name: Travis
Villager Species: Polar Bear
Villager Personality: Sisterly
Villager Catchphrase: Sunset

How this villager represents me: Travis is an Agender polar bear who feels most comfortable presenting androgynous/masculine I have chosen a bear to represent me because I feel like I relate to bears most
Bears _can_ be dangerous animals but really they are only when they need to be and they just mind their own business and bears are also seen as cute fluffy animals 

I feel like I relate to this because I have been told by people who do not know me(well) that I "seem scary" and  " am always in a bad mood" and "am too serious to smile". I can be blunt, stubborn and I have horrible social anxiety which unfortunately makes me isolate myself from people these traits turn people away and not allow people to see what I'm like when you get to know me better
I act like this because of the life I grew up in I need to toughen up sometimes
I have been told by those who actually know me that I am a very sweet loving empathetic person and the last thing I ever want to do is hurt a human being 
so I relate to bears in a sense I might seem stern and aloof but I'm just a big softie
bears seem scary but they are still fluffy

In particular why I chose a polar bear is because it references my love of the cold and feeling most comfortable when its freezing
a polar bear actually has translucent fur but when light shines on it it appears white and white is my favorite color

I already wrote about some of my personality above but I chose my villager that represents me to be sisterly as it's the personality in animal crossing I think seems most like me the sisterlys are tough on the outside but are caring friends when they finally open up to you.

The Black athletic jacket just seems like a clothing item I'd wear if I were a villager and there is AroAce Pride heart on Travis's sleeve which is a reference to "I wear my heart on my sleeve" I'm a very emotional person, his catchphrase "sunset" is a reference to the AroAce pride flag which the orange yellow white light blue dark blue striped one is also known as the "sunset Aroace flag" 
I added green glasses because I wear glasses irl(but not green ones) and the green color is added so now he uses the color palette of both the Agender and aromantic flags which I both identify which, he wears a black ring on his middle finger which is a symbol of asexuality which I identify as too. 
*Sorry for the five paragraph essay guys I got really excited about this *


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 20, 2022)

*Villager Name:* Reverie
*Villager Species:* Koala
*Villager Personality:* Lazy
*Villager Catchphrase:* _Ope_
*Favorite Snack: *Chocolate Chip Cookies

*How this villager represents me: *My koala Reverie is much like me; she is shy, and loves to create things. She is introverted. She loves to get lost in imaginary worlds while she listens to some chill music. She is classified as Lazy, and she can be, but really she's just a perfectionist! She definitely loves to snack.

The word _Reverie_ is defined as a "state of being pleasantly lost in one's thoughts; a daydream." I have always found myself getting lost in daydreams, especially in social situations. I have social anxiety and have always felt out of place, no matter where I am. Sometimes I am mistaken for being lazy or rude, when the truth is my anxiety can paralyse me, or even make me react in an impolite way. Due to my social anxiety, I find that daydreaming and making art is a great escape for me; a way to cope. I think daydreaming has made me a better artist, though I hope one day to tackle my social anxiety!


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 20, 2022)

Villager Name: Mimi
Villager Species: Alpaca
Villager Personality: Sisterly 
Villager Catchphrase: "Boop"

How this villager represents me: I am the black alpaca who can recognize another black alpaca from any Island. Being friendly and loving to all is the one strategy I use to show anyone's soft side. Although, she has darkness among her background, she will shine through every shadow. Her pearls were a gift from former resident of the island who has long moved on. She dreams that one day every resident can love one another like a caring family. Until then we will be friendly to all.

This was fun- and my first drawing of anything Animal Crossing. Thank you!


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2022)

All entries submitted up until this point have been accepted and the balloon collectibles are now available for purchase in the shop! 

Remember to keep checking back and voting for your favourites as more entries come in to help determine which six lucky users will win the 600 bell prize!


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 20, 2022)

Villager Name: Buttercup
 Villager Species: Duck
 Villager Personality: Normal
 Villager Catchphrase: „peachy“
 Skill: Green thumb 
 Goal: Florist
 Favourite song: Café K.K.

 How this villager represents me:

Buttercup is softspoken and introverted and loves to take care of her flower garden. She usually keeps to herself, as loud and large groups of people exhaust her. Because of her quiet voice she often gets interrupted or talked over so she prefers listening to people instead of talking. Unfortunately, her sense of direction is abysmal so she tends to get lost easily whenever she does leave her garden sanctuary. Buttecup is near-sighted and enjoys picknicks, reading and playing games.

Buttercup’s colour palette (green - pink - yellow) is my favourite colour combination. The subtle hints of orange and green are also representative of ADHD and mental health awareness. I’m part of the LGBTQ+ community so of course I had to include a rainbow in the background ^^ my family and husband often lovingly tease that I resemble a duck whenever I walk downhill and I relate to their clumsy and slightly awkward demeanour. Ducks are adorable so I don’t mind the comparison.

Oh and the yellow violets are there simply because I like them.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 20, 2022)

*Villager Name:* Taihei 
*Villager Species*: Cub
*Villager Personality:* Lazy
*Villager Catchphrase:* That’s sweet!

*How this villager represents me:*
Taihei, whose name translates to Peace or Serenity really reflects what we all seek to have including myself. I chose to do a cub because of my love for wild mammals and specifically baby mammals. It also represents the volunteer work I do in wildlife rehabilitation. Right now I am mainly working with and feeding babies. I chose to give her a more teddy bear like style to symbolize my inner child and carefreeness. As you can see she has some patches on her where she was once torn. Like myself, I have been through a lot of traumas and struggles, but like Taihei here, I patch myself up and do my best to keep going. I went with lazy for my love of food and nap. She’s accented with some sparkles to reflect the shine we have and give to the world. She’s holding a heart shaped balloon and I think she plans to release the balloon. The heart represents love and releasing the balloon relates to how I try to send love to everyone. She also has a bow, a cute gingham shirt, and loves all things cute and pink because, well, we’re cute!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 20, 2022)

Villager Name: Haruko
 Villager Species: Hamster
 Villager Personality: Peppy
 Villager Catchphrase: "Fiend!"
 Gender: Female
 Favorite Song: Spring Blossoms
 Photo quote: "If you make others suffer, you shall know no mercy from my blade!"
 Initial Clothes: Blossoming Kimono
 Home Request: A zen garden
 Skill: The art of swordplay
 Goal: Warrior
 Coffee: black, surprisingly!
 Birthday: May 15th (Taurus)

 How this villager represents me:

When you look at Haruko, a name that means, "child of the sun" what is your first impression? With the markings of a panda bear and a fondness for nature and all things pink, especially cherry blossom trees, one may assume she's but a quiet, gentle little bear cub, but don't let appearances fool you! She is, in fact, a hamster. And not only that, but she has the heart and spirit of a warrior, a warrior who wants to protect everyone and everything she loves. Like the sun, Haruko wants to rise and cast her radiance so that she may bring a smile to all and fill one's heart with hope. With sword in paw, she demonstrates elegance and skill, but even so she is very sweet, fun-loving, a bit hasty, and can't contain her joy when surrounded by the orchestra of spring!

Now, when you look at me, what is your first impression? "Well, she's Hispanic and seems pretty quiet and dull, therefore she has no personality." But you judge me before you get to know me, and so how do you know the real me? Stick around, I'm full of surprises! I enjoy talking with others about all sorts of things, I love to learn about culture and languages, and believe it or not, I can bring a smile to people, too, which sometimes surprises even me. We all have our own special ways of making people smile and feel good about themselves, and I want to be the kind of person one can open their heart to. I may have my moments where I keep to myself and seem uninterested, but if there's anything that truly helps the inner me blossom, it's animals, nature, music, art, writing, and tons more! You just have to get to know me and you'll see I can be a fun, sunny person, too!


----------



## Asarena (Jun 20, 2022)

*Villager Name:* Arachna
*Villager Species:* Spider
*Villager Personality:* Normal
*Villager Catchphrase:* Ice cream
Her catchphrase is "ice cream" for two reasons. The first is because her main color scheme comes from mint chocolate chip ice cream. The second reason is because "ice cream" sounds like "I scream", and a lot of people are scared of spiders and may scream when they see one.

How this villager represents me:
*Autism:* Arachna has a couple of elements referencing autism in her design. The first is her hairpin, which is a rainbow infinity sign. This symbol is commonly used to represent neurodiversity and autism. This is also why I've made her dress rainbow colored. I've made the rainbows more pastel though, simply because I prefer pastel colors.
*Bisexuality:* Arachna's chelicerae are the colors of the bisexual flag. The sprinkle-like marks on her hands and feet are also meant to be more pastel versions of the bisexual colors. I thought of making her chelicerae more pastel as well, but I decided that it's better for the chelicerae to stand out a bit. One of my favorite jumping spiders, the bold jumping spider, has green chelicerae that stand out against its black and white coloring.
*Mint chocolate chip:* Apparently some people hate mint chocolate chip ice cream, but I love it. Therefore I decided to make Arachna's main color scheme be based on the flavor. She's mostly mint green with flecks of brown.
*Eyes:* I tried to make her eyes a bluish gray color, similar to my own. I actually used to not like my eye color. My mom, dad, and brother all have really blue eyes, so I thought of it as though their eyes were like a clear blue sky while mine were like a stormy sky filled with clouds. I wished my eyes were like theirs. As time went on though, there were times when people would compliment my eyes specifically even though I was with at least one of my family members. As I grew up I started to like my eye color more thanks to those compliments.
*Spider:* Why a spider? I've actually always liked spiders. In kindergarten we had a tarantula as our class pet, and I was fascinated by it. It's also fun when you see a spider you haven't seen before and get to try to identify it by googling its features. That's actually how I found out about the bold jumping spider I mentioned above. There was just this little spider with cool green chelicerae chilling in my house one day.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 20, 2022)

(Left: Scaled up version for details. Right: actual file size.)
(I received Mod permission to post both versions!)

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

*-* _*Villager Name*_: Cotton *-

- *_*Villager Species*_: Sheep (Unverified) *-

-* _*Villager Personality*_: Smug *-

-* _*Villager Catchphrase*_: Baa-ller!  *-

 - - - *_*How this villager represents me*_* - - - - - -*

Cotton is a soft plush sheep (?) that is prone to accidental tears and broken stitches since they aren't made of very durable materials. Sometimes they have to rest and patch things up for a while. Due to this Cotton is always moving at their own pace, but no matter how slow that ends up being they still push on. As of yet nothing has been able to keep them down and Cotton is determined to keep going until the last stitch.​


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2022)

*name:* tempest (_meaning:_ stormy, turbulent)
*species:* deer
*personality:* cranky
*catchphrase:* “oh, word?”
*home request:* a homely sanctuary filled with lights, plushies and patchwork items
*skill:* making people laugh
*goal:* author
*favourite song:* k.k. birthday
*picture quote:* “your feelings are valid.”

*how this villager represents you: *like me, tempest is a hard soul to describe. she has all the characteristics of your typical deer (or anxious human); timid, modest and quick to run away the moment she senses danger might be near, but she also has a temperament akin to her parents’. she has walked on eggshells all her life, and as a result, people now have to walk on eggshells around _her_; she’s standoffish, pessimistic, and quick to pick a fight when she’s feeling overwhelmed or insecure. she uses colourful aesthetics and personas and a green funny-smelling plant to make her seem happier and better than she actually is — and also because she genuinely likes them. her zipper mouth represents how i keep my thoughts and feelings to myself in order to avoid conflict and/or embarrassment, and because i don’t feel like they matter. i also have a slight speech impediment and anxiety/social anxiety, and all that encourages me to keep my mouth shut even more.

but good and bad exist simultaneously, and for every bad trait, there’s also plenty of good — she’s open-minded, supportive, funny, interesting and so much more. she’ll be the first to tell you that your feelings are valid even though she doesn’t feel the same about her own, and she cherishes making people laugh. her ailments and flaws have helped shape her into who she is, but they don’t define her - and neither do mine. 

tempest’s design had actually been bouncing around in my head for a while now, so thanks for giving me the opportunity (and motivation lol) to finally bring it to life. thanks again for another event, and good luck to everyone else! <3

also, this isn’t really me coming back from my hiatus — i just want a balloon lmao.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 20, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Wilkins
*Villager Species: *duck
*Villager Personality:* Cranky
*Villager Catchphrase: *"pardon me"

*How this villager represents me:*
I actually have Autism/Asperger's and I thought I would make a villager based on my life having Asperger's and my interests: old cartoons and history. 

A duck villager who has a hyper-fixation over a certain field of interest. A villager who spends most of the time drawing and delving into History. He struggles with socializing with people sometimes, he just wanted to find others with the same interests as he does. He prefers honesty and the content of the character. Despite his "Cranky" personality, deep inside he wanted to make friends yet he's afraid that he wouldn't connect well with others outside his circle. He opens up to ones who were genuinely interested in making friends with him. Most of the time, he barely talks or tried to strike a conversation with people outside his comfort zone. He had few friends but he keeps in touch with them sometimes.

He likes old fashioned clothes, and he likes to wear them. He decorates his house with old elegant furniture but he likes new technology, he has a Nintendo Switch and a computer. He also likes collecting things and puts dedication onto things he finds passion whether it would be video games, making art, or old stories. He enjoys old cartoons a lot and have a small DVD collection full of it. He also enjoys painting, regardless of medium. Most of the time, he finds happiness in his interests and hobbies.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 20, 2022)

*Villager Name:* Lenore
*Villager Species:* Bird (specifically a Raven)
*Villager Personality:* Normal
*Villager Catchphrase: *Nevermore

*How this villager represents me:*
Lenore is a shy, reclusive, introverted villager just like myself. She prefers to be away from the crowds, sitting alone in a peaceful spot with a good book. Poetry is her favorite. She has often been called morbid because she loves graveyards and the occult. She is fascinated in learning about the psychology of serial killers and writing about death. This scares others who do not understand her, but despite those interests she is a sweet, kind, caring individual who is loyal to her friends and loved ones forevermore.

Lenore's name, species, and catchphrase of 'Nevermore' all come from the poem The Raven by Edgar Allen Poe. Poe is one of my favorite authors so it was only natural to use his work as the inspiration for a villager to represent myself. The main color of Lenore's feathers is black in keeping with a traditional raven, but she has small touches of purple on the tips of her wings. Her eyes are also purple and her beak and claws are grey. One of my favorite color combinations is black and purple. She is wearing a ruffled dress in purple because I also love gothic fashion.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 21, 2022)

Villager Name: moss 
Villager Species: cat 
Villager Personality: normal 
Villager Catchphrase: seedling 

How this villager represents me: 



Spoiler



i chose a cat because ive always related to them. i have anxiety and can be cautious about new situations and just interacting with people especially strangers, but i also can be strong when i need to. cats also remind me of a mix of curious, clever, and also sometimes clumsy, which i relate to. i added some four leaf clovers on moss because ive always felt like ive had a little bit of luck throughout my life. i wanted to add the large freckles to moss bc i also have a lot of freckles and moles. ive dealt with some insecurity surrounding them my whole life, especially since i only get more as i age. now i think they are alright and kind of cool and ive been trying to think of them in a more positive way, so i wanted to include them in the design. i chose the normal personality because i relate to those villagers the most. they just want to enjoy a simple and happy life and share those memories with loved ones, and i feel the same. i added a poisonous mushroom on their head because ive struggled with mental illness for much of my life, but i also think my experience has added a lot to who ive become and i think the mushroom adds to the design lol. the long grass pieces represent me realizing that i feel most comfortable growing out my body hair. its something that ive felt a lot of shame over growing up, but ive realized that i feel happier just being myself without shaving. moss is plant-based because i am vegan. i also really enjoy nature. it makes me feel grounded and full of life, so i thought an animal made from plants made sense. also moss is non binary like me, and i feel that a creature made of plants really embodies that well haha. i chose the catchphrase seedling because i tend to think of life as a time for all of us to grow, and i also thought it was cute


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2022)

I initially wasn't planning on entering, but I don't know when the next event will be, so might as well enter (excuse the water color spots outside the villager please)!






Villager Name: Tazan
Villager Species: Tasmanian Devil
Villager Personality: Jock
Villager Catchphrase: "Hiya!"

How this villager represents me:

Tazan is a jock villager who gets misunderstood a lot, just like I'm misunderstood a lot in real life.  He's the friendliest tasmanian devil around, but because he has Aspergers like me sometimes people misunderstand his intentions.  He can be seen wearing a martial arts uniform with a black belt in the drawing, which is indicative of my rank in martial arts, and is something I'm very passionate about.  In spite of this, however, he can also be seen holding out his paws in the drawing.  Just like me, all he wants to do is be friendly to others and give people hugs.  Truly one of a kind.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2022)

All entries submitted up until this point have been accepted!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jun 21, 2022)

Villager name: Sunshine
Villager species: Wolf
Villager personality: Peppy
Villager catchphrase: Survive with style!
Favorite songs: Bubblegum KK, KK Faire

How this villager represents me:

You may have noticed my villager has a permanent sidekick. That's my son. He's an adult now, with pretty severe disabilities that leave him needing 24 hour care, so we are together most of the time. The clouds represent the difficult and dark times we go through. The sunshine represents the good times. The tie connecting us is made of hearts, because he's my kid. I will always be there for him (well, until I croak at least) because I love him. The wolf to me represents pack and family, who are there for each other. 

While life can be tough, I have discovered that focusing on the silver linings can help us weather the hard times, so I tend toward the peppy, sunny, fun side of things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2022)

finished mine and I'm particularly pleased with the result! if it's okay, I decided to turn my fursona into a villager for this one since he represents me very well 




Villager Name: Sterling
Villager Species: Fox
Villager Personality: Smug
Villager Catchphrase: shine on
Picture quote: "Everyone is a black sheep if you look closely enough."
How this villager represents me: In this drawing he represents a big part of my personality which I'm coming to embrace more recently. You can see above he's holding a trans-masculine flag, and yet he's wearing a sparkly dress, a matching necklace, and mascara. You know why? Because clothes are not indicative of gender identity. Sterling gives himself the freedom to dress however he wants and still know that his gender identity is very much valid.
I started to think of this recently because, often, when trans men (or trans-masc people) wear feminine clothes they're questioned, even interrogated, by society over it. People say rude things like "oh I thought you were a guy?" But as a trans-masc person I know that my clothes are in no way indicative of my gender. Wearing a puffy, sparkly dress doesn't make me any less of a "man." Clothes are clothes and people should always be able to wear what they love without judgment


----------



## Plume (Jun 21, 2022)

Villager Name: Silkie
Villager Species: Silk Moth
Villager Personality: Smug
Villager Catchphrase: "Love you to death"

How this villager represents me: I've never been good at socializing and I don't think I'm super approachable, but I actually enjoy social interaction sometimes & I admire others and wish I had more friends....so I relate to the fuzzy silk moth for having both soft/inviting and hard/repelling qualities. Silkie is a Smug personality because she produces only the finest of silks, but she's also a fuzzy goofball who is super into crafts. Her favorite album is Gwar's _Scumdogs of the Universe._


----------



## Mutti (Jun 22, 2022)

Villager Name:Mei 
Villager Species: Rabbit
Villager Personality: sisterly
Villager Catchphrase: “be yourself”

How this villager represents me:
This villager is a sisterly joy to everyone, who helps anyone who asks for it, and sometimes without being asked. Their default clothing is a trans pride flag to show their inclusiveness and they just want to be happy on a island and spread joy


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2022)

All entries submitted up until this point have been accepted!


----------



## SirQuack (Jun 22, 2022)

Villager Name: Dory
Villager Species: Fish
Villager Personality: Lazy
Villager Catchphrase: Bloop

How this villager represents me: I decided to stick with the aquatic theme of my avatar, so I drew Dory the fish who is celebrating diversity! This villager represents me because no matter what happens, I just keep swimming! Never giving up. I may be lazy because all I do is swim all day, but I have fun doing it! If Octavian can walk around the island all day, so can I. I can do anything that I try my hardest with.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jun 22, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Valentina
*Villager Species:* Cat (Norwegian Forest Breed) 
*Villager Birthday:* May 21st
*Villager Personality:* Smug
*Villager Catchphrase:* Meow Meow How’s it going my friend?

*How this villager represents me:* Being an Italian it made sense to give my villager a Italian name hence the name Valentina. I choose to have a cat, more specifically a Norwegian Forest cat as my villager species as they are my favourite animal. I have given her green eyes to match mine as it's something I really like about myself. She has the same bubbly personality as myself. I always want to hang out with those close to me and have a laugh. I always like to look after and help others so Valentina represents the same friendly attitude as mine.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 22, 2022)

*Villager Name*: Charlotte
*Villager Species*: Spider
*Villager Personality*: Sisterly
*Villager Catchphrase*: “Some Pig”
*Home request*: A cosy place to sew a web.

*How this villager represents me*: 
I think I can very much relate to tarantulas. Though they are usually represented incorrectly, they are actually very docile shy creatures. They are nocturnal and like to keep close to their burrows. They don’t want to attack you, but will if they feel threatened. I feel like I am very misunderstood as well. Though I am often told I am friendly, I have a hard time getting close to people. I feel like I often intimate others, but not on purpose. I am very shy, and I just struggle a lot with reaching out to others. 
I also like to stay close to home and don't wonder out too much. I just feel more comfort at home, just like the Tarantulas.


----------



## Fye (Jun 22, 2022)

Villager Name: Fyelyne
Villager Species: Cat
Villager Personality: Sisterly
Villager Catchphrase: smh

How this villager represents me: She's a sand cat since I lived in desert regions for most of my childhood, her markings make her look angry even when she's not since I have rbf, her top's design is of henna since that's a common tradition in my family, she's got dark circles under her eyes since I don't sleep enough, and she's holding a mocha and a lemon flavored donut, two of my favorite treats.


----------



## oak (Jun 23, 2022)

​*Villager Name*: Theodore
*Villager Species*: Rabbit
*Villager Personality*: Lazy
*Villager Catchphrase*: "fleur"
*Initial Clothes*: Alpinist Overalls
*Favourite Song*: Mountain Song

*How this villager represents me*: Thedore is a lazy rabbit villager who likes to wander the forest alone foraging for wild flowers. He doesn't mind a new friend tagging along for the adventure if you can get past his slightly off-putting face. Theodore is known for growing rainbow flowers in his garden to pass around to the other villagers. "They represent our diversity!", he would tell his friends.

Theodore represents me because I have a hard time befriending people at work. I've been told I have a hard look to my face, making me less approachable. In reality I'm a pretty soft person who just likes to tend to my flowers & pet rabbits. The different colour flowers represent some current flags from the LGBTQ+ community (bisexual, trans & pansexual).


----------



## deana (Jun 23, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Basil 
*Villager Species:* Monkey
*Villager Personality:* Cranky
*Villager Catchphrase:* "sprout"

*How this villager represents me:* The plant themed name "Basil" and catchphrase "sprout!" are reference to my enjoyment of nature and my favourite colour green. My villager is a monkey to me a monkey represents the pure simple basics of what life should be: hanging out in a tree, playing with friends, eating fruit, and sleeping. I am currently in my life trying to just focus the simple things and my villager is meant to represent that. 

Basil is the quiet type who doesn't stand out too much or draw attention to herself. She is insecure and unsure of who she is but one day hopes to discover her true self, her passions, and tap in to her inner confidence. Day by day she slowly works towards her goals, trying her best to stay happy and motivated along the way. She enjoys spending time alone but that doesn't mean she isn't also very friendly! If she isn't at home you can probably find her at the Roost, she enjoys a cup of coffee every single day.


----------



## JellyLu (Jun 23, 2022)

​* Villager name:* LuLu
* Villager Species:* Caterpillar
* Villager Personality: *Normal
* Villager Catchphrase:* "dream big"
* Photo Quote:* "Never let anyone take your joy"
* Goal:* Veterinarian 
* Coffee:* Iced and sweet
 *Birthday:* July 6th
 *Favorite Song:* "I believe I can fly"  

 *How this villager represents me:* LuLu is a caterpillar who hopes to turn into a beautiful and successful moth.  One day, LuLu will mature into a cute little moth and one day I hope to mature into a wonderful vet (I already have a BS in Biology and  hopefully I'll get into vet school sometime next year). Like a caterpillar, I am striving toward bettering myself for my future. LuLu is a fluffy moth caterpillar because I prefer the night life and often stay up late. We joke in my family that I'm "nocturnal." Her circular pattern is inspired by my favorite Pokémon, Umbreon (though colors slightly inspired by Caterpie). She even glows at night! She wears a bandana with my favorite flower on it, daisies. Like a caterpillar, I love to snack! I also love plants and have quite a few of my own that I enjoy tending to.  LuLu has the normal personality. A lot of people find the normal villagers to be boring, but I enjoy them. Like those with the normal personality, I always enjoy a good book and try to show kindness to all that I meet.  Her picture quote is something my mom (and her father before her) always told me. I remember that quote often and it's the reason I have the Korean word for joy tattooed on me. I thought the caterpillar was also a good choice for celebrating diversity as caterpillars come in all shapes, sizes, and textures~

Chase your dreams, never give up, and always keep growing/improving


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 23, 2022)

Villager Name: Kylie and Kodie
Villager Species: Kangaroo
Villager Personality: Sisterly (Motherly should be an option for kangaroos )
Villager catchphrase: You go you!

How this villager represents me:
I honestly struggled and my beautiful son suggested a kangaroo and little joey as we have such a special bond 🥹

Before I had my son I honestly am embarrassed at how weak I was. I took so much rubbish and didn’t think I should expect anything else. I could never stand up for myself. I had to be his voice and be strong for him. He needed me and I had to be strong. I don’t know how I can take any credit but all I can say is that I am so proud of my son. He is kind, intelligent and an amazing person. I learn so much from him and I do honestly believe that you get from life what you give out. Young people are our future. Teach them well and let them lead the way 

Spent far too many hours on this but it has been a lovely challenge.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 23, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Nayola
*Villager Species: *Goat
*Villager Personality: *Normal
*Villager Catchphrase: "*huh"
*Birthday: *December 29th (Capricorn)
*Photo quote: *"If you couldn't fix something with duct tape, you probably haven't used enough duct tape."
*Favorite song: *Steep Hill
*
How this villager represents me:*
Nayola is an introverted and shy goat, who really struggles to talk to people she doesn't know. She often thinks of herself as boring and uninteresting friend to have, so she wonders how she ended up having friends in the first place. Nayola has troubles sharing her hobbies, worries, basically anything with anyone, because she thinks that nobody really cares about stuff like that(and she's always wrong). But she's really passionate about stuff she likes, even if Nayola can't express her emotions properly. Collecting small figurines of different kinds always was her hobby, which is represented by her holding a little amiibo figurine in her hands hooves. 
Her overall look is just a combination of different zodiac things(goat because capricorn, turquoise horns because turquoise is a december birthstone). Lavender(and purple in general) is my favorite color, so it would be a crime for me to make her fur any other color. Her eye color is dusty green, just like mine. Meme shirt is just because I love this thing. I want to have one in real life :'D


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 23, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Josie 
*Villager Species: *Cub
*Villager Personality:* Peppy 
*Villager Catchphrase:* Hiya!

How this villager represents me: Josie is a pink peppy cub who loves fashion. It’s her dream to create inclusive and adaptive fashion designs many folks both with and without disabilities can enjoy wearing! Josie uses a mobility aid to access her beautiful island and can be often seen zooming down its many ramps to play with her friends at the beach. I chose to portray Josie using a wheelchair because I am also disabled and use one. I personally was so disappointed when I found out the wheelchairs in the game were nonfunctional, but I hope Josie could help show everyone out there that mobility aids are essential and can allow everyone to have equal access to all of what island life and beyond has to offer!


----------



## Holla (Jun 23, 2022)

Villager Name: Maven (Hebrew for “one who understands”)
Villager Species: Bear Cub
Villager Personality: Sisterly
Villager Catchphrase: “Bears”
Favourite Song: K.K. Mambo
Picture Quote: “Don’t be afraid to be yourself and to respect others.”

How this villager represents me:


Spoiler



To start off I am a big supporter to those with Autism. I may not be on the spectrum myself, but many of my friends over the years have been a part of the spectrum who have meant a lot to me. My older brother is also on the spectrum and it’s made for several unique challenges for my family. While I am almost 3 years younger than my brother my childhood was more akin to being an older sibling as I was often helping out my brother when I could. This is why I designed my villager wearing an Autism awareness shirt. I believe that it’s important for people to accept each other for who they are regardless of what kinds of challenges they may face.

I chose to make my villager a bear cub with the catchphrase “Bears” as it was an endearing nickname that my parents liked to call me. I consider myself fairly close with both my parents so I felt that it was an important detail in her design.

I chose K.K. Mambo as her favourite song cause back in Wild World I loved that song to death. I definitely had it playing in every single room of my house at one point haha. Even today I still like that song. It’s very upbeat and positive and fits with the theme I’m going for with Maven.

Finally I want to talk about the colour scheme I chose. Yes I really like these colours together, but no I didn’t pick them because of that. Grey, white, black and purple are the colours of demisexuality. Only about a year ago I came upon the realization that I am a demisexual. It’s one of the lesser known sexualities and it isn’t really noticeable by the average person but that’s ok. I always knew I was different and having a term to relate to made me realize that I wasn’t broken and that there are others out there like me too.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 23, 2022)

Villager Name: Loulou
Villager Species: Otter
Villager Personality: Sisterly
Villager Catchphrase: Love so sweet~

How this villager represents me:  
I've been told by a few friends that my spirit animal is an otter and that in the world of Harry Potter, my patronus would definitely be an otter. If only because of the quizzical sound effects they make when they confront something, their restless curiosity, and for their love of swimming. I drew her holding a rainbow for two main reasons. The first is the diversity the rainbow represents. The second is the symbolism of hope that everything will be alright during the pandemic. Her ears have hearts to represents the love she has for everyone. You know the expression of putting your hearts on your sleeves? Well hers is in her ears!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2022)

This took me a few days to make because I reeeeeeally wanted to pour my heart into my entry. The drawing may be a little wonky, but that's all right. 



*Imgur link for better quality*​
*Villager Name:* Pag-asa (Means “Hope” in Tagalog)
*Villager Species:* Eagle (more specifically, the *Philippine Eagle*)
*Villager Personality:* Normal
*Villager Catchphrase:* Neeeeeeeeum!
*Clothing:* Starry tank and blue Pineapple Aloha Shorts
*Interests:* Drawing, driving, listening to music, playing video games
*Coffee order:* Mocha, a lot of milk, and three spoonfuls of sugar
*Favourite songs:* Drivin', K.K. Bashment
*Dream car:* *Honda S2000*

Get ready for my Shellzilla style of having a huge wall of text lol.


Spoiler:  It's very wordy



*How this villager represents me:*
Eagles are my favourite animals. Pag-asa is a Philippine Eagle which is endemic to well, the Philippines. If it’s not obvious enough, he has a Filipino background like me. And Pag-asa means “Hope” in Tagalog. I chose this name because of hoping that people (or animal villagers in this case) will get along better regardless of our differences and struggles.

How else does Pag-asa represent me? Well, one thing for sure, he’s quite the car enthusiast! He loves talking about it, driving a variety of them in video games, and learning their history about them. Heck, he even tries to draw them, albeit in an okayish state. Pag-asa gets really happy whenever he sees a car in real life on a road that is present in a video game. Whether it’s a classic American car like a *Chevrolet Corvette C3*, a regular everyday car like a *Honda Element*, a car that’s featured in a show like a *classic Mini Cooper* from Mr. Bean, an Italian car like an *Alfa Romeo 4C*, or some obscure car like a *Volkswagen Karmann Ghia*, it’s sure to bring him lots of joy. I could list more, but I’ll leave it at that. What car you see behind Pag-asa is a *Honda S2000* which is his dream car. He likes how it looks, drives, and of course, the sound! He obviously doesn’t have one in real life, but at least he can drive it in games that have them to have a good time. At times, he’d stop inside a tunnel and just rev the engine for the smiles. He also happens to have a Hotwheels toy of it lol. Staying on the topic of cars, Pag-asa likes to watch Formula 1 and other motorsports hence why he is holding a racing helmet on his side. You can see the flag of The Philippines on top of the helmet if you pay close attention enough.

Aside from being a car nut that one of his friends calls him, Pag-asa does have other interests. He likes to go for walks as a small exercise not only to keep his physical health in check but to feel good mentally as well. He also likes to draw and while his skills are not great compared to other talented villagers, Pag-asa is really happy with the progress he’s made over the years. You can even see a Wacom pen hanging on the side of his head. He also likes listening to music… Even though 80% of the songs in his playlist originated from video games. Speaking of video games, he loves playing them, even more when he revisits one to bring back nostalgic memories.

Pag-asa’s favourite snacks are *Taho* and *Pandesal*, in which he’s holding the latter. He’s thinking about spreading some Nutella on it, but a cheese spread wouldn’t be a bad idea either. Since he was born in Canada and spent 95% of his life in the country, he isn’t too familiar with the cultural differences in The Philippines but has had a small experience with it. Pag-asa still understands and speaks in Tagalog despite slipping up at least half of the time. Hey, at least he’s trying!

When you think of eagles, how would you describe them? Are words such as tough, superior, and emotionless come to your mind, especially in males? Well, you wouldn’t find that in Pag Asa. He has a kind heart and wants to comfort villagers in their times of hardship. And when Pag-asa is able to make them feel better, it warms his heart greatly. Who says that eagles can’t have a heart and be caring to others? We’re all living beings. Not robots. It’s frustrating to hear that having feelings is being “too sensitive” or “vulnerable”, making an individual question whether their emotions are valid or not. I personally struggle with this one a bit as I had to hold back my feelings quite a few times and if possible, cry in secret which rarely happens to begin with. It absolutely hurts on the inside, and I wouldn’t want others to go through it as I did, even if it’s not severe.

Pag-asa’s clothing is nothing special. He just likes clothes that are comfy to wear and not have to worry about looks. Though, you may have already noticed that he’s wearing a heart pin showing the pride flag. While Pag-asa is a straight male, he still wants to support the LGBTQ+ community as he’s met people who identify themselves as such within the community. He admits that he doesn’t know absolutely everything about them, but is willing to learn more and gain a better perspective. Simply put, he doesn’t want hatred to exist purely because of one singular trait of a person. They’re much more than their sexual orientation and gender identity and it’s true, especially since Pag-asa has a couple of friends who are also a part of the LGBTQ+ community, and will stand up for them when they face discrimination. He firmly believes that we should love one another and not have hate.



Spoiler: Extra stuff about Philippine Eagles if you want to read



To bring some awareness, Philippine Eagles are critically endangered with sources saying that there are only 700 breeding pairs left. This is because of deforestation and the fact that they lay only one egg every two to three years, meaning they are very slow to reproduce in numbers. It doesn't help when there are a few people who are mad enough to hunt one down, which killing one is against the law in The Philippines and will be punished for up to 12 years in prison and heavy fines. It made me sad to learn these facts last year because they’re such beautiful eagles to the world. There’s another reason why I named my villager Pag-asa. A Philippine Eagle in real life with the same name sadly passed away in early 2021 due to infections that were resistant to treatment, so I thought I’d give him a small tribute. And what’s special about him is that he’s the first of the species to be bred and hatched in captivity. If Pag-asa was still alive today, he would’ve been 29 years old. To end it off on a lighter note, The Philippine Eagle Foundation, a non-profit organization, aims to increase the population of these eagles. Not only that, but they also treat their injuries that have been found in the wild. It’s nice knowing that efforts are being made to help the Philippine Eagles become numerous again. 






I had a great time putting all of this together. Thank you staff for organizing another event like this event! And thank you for putting up with a bazillion words in my post lol.


----------



## Sarah3 (Jun 24, 2022)

Amazing entries everyone!


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2022)

Most entries submitted up until this point have been accepted! 

After discussion amongst several members of the team, the following entries have not been accepted due to being based on existing characters and not having a villager-like style, which we feel doesn't fit the spirit of the event.



Spoiler: Unaccepted Entries






SirQuack said:


> View attachment 445182
> 
> Villager Name: Dory
> Villager Species: Fish
> ...





Sarah3 said:


> Villager Name: Gary
> Villager Species: Snail
> Villager Personality: Lazy
> Villager Catchphrase: Meow
> ...


----------



## Valzed (Jun 24, 2022)

My entry took me longer to make than I had hoped. I'm having laptop troubles and couldn't create a digital entry so I had to do a traditional one. My problem was trying to remember where I had stored my colored pencils. lol! Thankfully I found them and was able to participate. Here's my villager:




(I'm sorry this is so dark. I don't know why.)​*Villager Name*: Tallulah
*Villager Species:* Great White Shark
*Villager Personality:* Sisterly
*Villager Catchphrase:* Jawsome
*Villager Birthday:* June 20th
*Villager Photo Phrase: *"Take a bite out of life."
*Favorite Song:* K.K. Dirge

*How this villager represents me:* Tallulah represents me in a few ways. I've felt like "a fish out of water" many times in my life - especially when I became disabled. I had to learn a whole new type of "normal". I had to figure out new ways to do every day things. I also had to come to grips with the fact that there were some things I'd never do again - like drive. I had to learn to walk again and accept the fact that I could only walk short distances. Just like Tallulah, I use an electric mobility chair whenever I leave my apartment. I also feel like a fish out of water on internet forums. I tend to be older than most forum members and that makes me feel like I don't really fit in. I tend to be shy on forums and not post much. I do try to help others when I can but mostly hide in the background. When I do feel comfortable with another member or group of members then I can be more chatty.

Being a Great White shark Tallulah is often misunderstood. She may seem scary but she's really nice. Sometimes people mistake her smile for a bite action which makes them misinterpret her intention. I'm often misunderstood because one of my vocal chords is paralyzed. This gives my voice a gruff tone which people misinterpret as me being angry or upset even when I'm happy. My voice is also rather deep for a female so I often get called "sir" if someone only hears my voice. That has made for some interesting conversations. lol!

Now matter what high or low tides Tallulah and I face we keep going. In life we can choose to sink or swim and Tallulah & I always keep on swimming.

*More about Tallulah:* Great White Sharks are my all time favorite animals so I wanted my villager to be a Great White. According to the interwebs the name Tallulah means "leaping water". I liked that idea as both Tallulah and I have had many hurdles to leap. Tallulah's birthday is the date the movie JAWS opened in theaters in 1975. Her shirt is designed to look like a pearlescent scallop shell and the fabric is "seaweed" green. Tallulah has a large scar on her  caudal (tail) fin due to a run in with some humans. (She doesn't really like to talk about what happened.) She controls her electric mobility chair with her right pectoral fin. Speaking of Tallulah's chair, she has the Disability Flag and Disability Pride Flag displayed on the base. (You can learn more about both flags *HERE*.)

Sorry for the long explanation. I just really had fun creating Tallulah. Thank you!


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 24, 2022)

Question: Once the event ends, how long will we have to redeem our tokens? I was hoping for them to be available until July 1st (Canada Day)


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 25, 2022)

Thx for another fun event! Here’s my entry!



Villager Name: Ella Joy

Villager Species: Chinchilla

Villager Personality: Normal

Villager Catchphrase: chonky me

Back of photo: It’s ok if you’re in a pickle, we’ll find a way to cut u out!





How this villager represents me:



Chinchillas are known for their communication skills, adaptiveness, awareness and warmth. We’ve had a chinchilla (named Loki) for 4 years now and I am amazed at not only how in tune to his surroundings he is but his absolute loyal ties to all of us. He loves us all unconditionally the way we love him and while he chose my son as his best friend he thinks the rest of us are pretty great as well. I chose him (but my villager will be female, like me) to represent me to emphasize my loyalty to family and those that I consider family. I grew up with a very large family and not all of my family was blood related to me but I love them just the same. My family is known for how accepting we are. We luv you no matter your color, no matter who you chose to luv, or if you choose not to luv. We luv u if  you were born into this family, or if we inherited you through friends, marriage, or even if you were just a stray we happened to pick up. We are all known to adapt to our situations and make the best out of things No matter the pickle we’ve been given.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 25, 2022)

> * Villager Name*: Bunbun
> *Villager Species*: Snowshoe Hare
> *Villager Personality*: Normal
> *Villager Catchphrase*: what's happening
> ...





> Bunbun is a bisexual Asian hare with brown-colored fur who dreams of becoming a healthcare worker! She is always afraid to do things and she easily gets tired or lost, but she always tries to put her best foot forward regardless of the situation. It's a long-winding road towards her goals, but she knows she is growing a little bit every day.



I've had this connection with rabbits (and hares, to an extent) since I was little. I was born in the year of the rabbit, and I always thought of myself as a rabbit, small and scared and intimidated by bigger things in life. The picture quote is a quote that a friend sent me the other day; it reassured me that it's okay do things afraid, it's normal to not know everything from the get-go. What's important is just doing my best while keeping my mind open for improvements! Constantly staying in my comfort zone will never help me grow. I may be like a small rabbit, but I assure you, this rabbit's got a lot of fight and spirit in her.

I designed Bunbun to be a brown-skinned Asian because of my race as a pure Filipino! We Filipinos are Asian too, and I absolutely love Asian characters who are depicted with a darker skin color (e.g. Neon in Valorant!). I wish we had more brown-skinned Asian characters in the media. Representation matters!

I am also a bisexual and I have that exact flag IRL. It's been a journey finding out who I really was, but when I knew bisexuality was what described me the most, it finally felt liberating. Our country may be miles away from being truly accepting of the LGBT+ community, but I will continue fighting for our rights and our own safe spaces.

Lastly, like Bunbun, one day I dream of becoming happiness not just for myself but for people around me. Being a healthcare worker, being able to help others health-wise to the best I can, feels like something of my calling. The road to becoming a doctor is a lengthy and tedious process, but I believe I'll become one some day. Another dream I'd like to achieve one day is drawing for a children's book! I want to put an important message (whatever that may be) to all the children, and I like making people happy with my art.

_(Thank you for reading my entry!! I had lots of fun conceptualizing and sketching this!)_


----------



## S.J. (Jun 25, 2022)

*Villager name:* Marsi
*Villager species: *Tasmanian Devil
*Villager personality: *Normal
*Villager catchphrase: *Bestie!
*Birthday: *8th January
*Favourite styles: *Cute and simple
*Favourite colours: *Green
*Hobby: *Play

*Villager bio:*
Marsi’s name comes from the word marsupial, and while really very small in size, Tasmanian devils like Marsi are the largest living carnivorous marsupials. Marsi loves both science and art, but doesn’t think of herself as very creative! Some of her other favourite things to do are cook, play video games, and sleep! Marsi loves plants, animals and other villagers, and uses her catchphrase “Bestie!” on everyone. She thinks of herself as a friend to everyone, and while she might not have the right words to make things better, she’ll always be there to listen. Marsi loves to take care of plants, but sticks to cacti and succulents because she’s… forgetful.

*How this villager represents me:*
Tasmanian devils are my very favourite animal. Drawing Marsi represents the crossover between my hobby of improving my art over the last year, and my work in research. While devils aren’t my area of research, I’ve always loved Australian animals, and reading papers on devil facial tumour disease is what really ignited my love for them. I’m also from Australia (though not Tasmania), so I thought an Australian animal was fitting. 

Marsi and I share the same favourite styles, favourite colours and hobbies. Like Marsi, I too only keep plants that won’t die if I forget to water them for a month week. Succulents and cacti are very forgiving! 

P.S. I was browsing for name inspiration and found this cute devil picture. 


Spoiler






Image credit



P.P.S. It’s been a super busy week, so I’m so glad I found time this weekend to draw Marsi. Also, drawing animals is not my strong suit, so shoutout to these two bears who were my first attempts at a villager, before I found the courage to at least attempt drawing a devil. 


Spoiler


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 25, 2022)

Villager Name: Smiley
Villager Species: Rabbit
Villager Personality: Peppy (But a boy!)
Villager Catchphrase: Oosh Goosh (This is because when I was 6 or 7 I made up a word called "Ooshiee Gooshiee" and I still say it all the time sooo CATCHPHRASE VERSION)
Picture Quote: "Making mistakes is better than faking Perfections."
Favorite Fruit: Perfect Cherries
Favorite Furniture Series: Gracie

*How this villager represents me:*
I am always about staying happy and making other smile and so is Smiley! He is super hyperactive and loves to make friends just like me! You may have thought that I was going to make a frog because of Keroppi but Bunny's have been my favorite animals since I was 2 so obviously I would make a super cute one! I chose to use bright green and yellow for the shirt because those are my favorite colors and I added a smiley face and a nice message on it because I love both of those!! It may be hard to see in the photo but I chose to make Smiley a faint yellow color because yellow bunny's are my favorite!!!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jun 25, 2022)

'*•.♡.•*'
_villager name:_ Kaxahha (каханнa in Belarusian)
_villager species:_ peach-faced lovebird
_villager personality: _normal
_villager catchphrase:_ "love ya mate"
_home request:_ a valentine library garden
_favourite song:_ k.k. lovers
_skill:_ writing love letters


_how this villager represents me:_
Kaxahha (каханнa in the Belarusian language and in the Cyrillic alphabet)  is a Belarusian play on words, with the mix of the word love (каханнe) and my name in Belarusian (Aннa). This represents my ethnicity and my love for people I care for. Kaxahha loves to love!

She is a peach-faced lovebird because lovebirds reflect my love for birds and the love I give. Her extra fluff around her neck and tail make her look a little more cuddly, because she loves hugs! Give her hugs!

There are also flags on her jacket; the protest Belarus flag, the Ukrainian flag and the Australian flag. I have the protest flag because I just want peace in the country where I come from. The Ukrainian flag also represents the Ukrainian portion of my ethnicity and my solidarity with Ukraine at the moment. My Australian flag shows where I was born, and where I live right now. I am very grateful of my life in Australia.

The love postage stamp and mail stamp represent her skill of writing poetic love letters, and my interest in poetry.

She also wears a cross on her necklace to show her Christianity!

♡​


----------



## RemMomori (Jun 25, 2022)

*Villager Name:* Rigel (named after a star in the Orion constellation)
*Villager Species:* Sheep
*Villager Personality:* Normal
*Villager Catchphrase:* "My Baaad!"
*Hobby:* Education
*Birthday:* March 21st
*Photo Quote:* "Always read between the lines."

*How this villager represents me:* I've always liked sheep and my hair can be poofy when not put up. Rigel is a black sheep because 1. I am a black person and 2. black sheep don't follow the crowd much like how I don't follow what is popular just because it's popular. She is a normal villager meaning that she is shy and polite like how I am. We both also tend to apologize a lot, even for things that might not be our fault. Rigel comes from a big city with connections to space like my home town so she wears a starry scarf and has lots of stars on her wool. Rigel was bullied in middle school and the kids made fun of how big her eyes were so she covers them with her wool most of the time. She only uncovers her eyes for a select few people that are her close friends and family. We both love space and looking at the night sky. Rigel has the education hobby because we both always want to learn new things.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 25, 2022)

Villager Name: Marble
️ Villager Species: Otter
 Villager Personality: Peppy
️Villager Catchphrase: "Glow-y"
 KK Song: Steep Hill
️ Villager Favorite Color: Light Blue
 How this Villager represents me: Don't let the soft exterior fool you! Marble is a chatterbox and even has a bit of sass to her! Marble represents me with my two favorite colors, a love of glow-y things, and she has my eyebrows! I have one eyebrow that lost all of its pigmentation due to trauma. Marble loves to play dress up and loves the finer things in life, but she also likes to get back to her roots in nature. She is always willing to lend a hand to those in need.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 26, 2022)

​
 *Villager Name:* Droplet
️ *Villager Species:* Frog
 *Villager Personality:* Normal
️ *Villager Catchphrase:* "wishful"
 *Villager Birthday:* June 30th
️ *Villager Photo Quote/Favorite Saying:* "May your dreams soar high like the stars."
 *Design Request:* A Star-Gazer's Paradise
️ *Favourite Song:* K.K. Lovers
 *Coffee Order:* Mocha, lots of milk, and three spoons of sugar. She likes it sweet, just like her!
️ *Villager Bio:* "Droplet" is a down-to-earth little frog. She is sweet, bubbly, easygoing and loves making friends and looking out for them. She is shy when you first meet her but will blossom like a water lily once she gets to know you. She isn't the strongest nor the loudest little frog but like a star, she keeps shining bright to overcome her problems and do her best. "_Wishing you all the best, wishful!_".
 *How this villager represents me:* For the last few months, I have been coincidentally working on "frog" related content. So much so that it has become a running joke that I have some kind of fondness for frogs. Well, why not embraces that? So what is a better species to represent me than a frog.

I'm not a very outspoken person just like Droplet, but you can see me at my brightest when I am with those I love and will do my best to cheer them up and help them when in need.

Her design includes stars and the colour yellow, which I use to signify myself. She sports a little star bag similar to the one I wear in-game and wears little red boots. While she is a frog, I too hate getting my feet wet.

​


----------



## Zerous (Jun 26, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Gear
*Villager Species: *Frog
*Villager Personality: *Lazy
*Villager Catchphrase: *-droplet
*Villager Birthday: *January 31st
*Favourite Song: *KK Bashment
*
How this villager represents me:*
I chose a frog as I've drawn so many in the past few years that I've started lightly researching them in my spare time, and quite like them. I also think frogs are a good representation of my quiet, difficult to notice nature as I tend to fade to the background, however I can be quite loud and obnoxious sometimes. lol I also love the rain, and always have.

I chose to model Gear off of the adorable Crucifix frog  (_Notaden bennettii_), native to Australia (where I'm from). I think the Crucafix frog's bumps all over its body are representative of my own skin, damaged from years of bad acne and eczema. The shirt I chose is a KK slider rendition of the album "Oh my Heart" by Mother Mother, one of my favourite bands, and is quite similar to many of the shirts I actually wear.

I also tried to subtly incorporate many elements of the mental illnesses I've struggled with over the years, with bags under the eyes, a kind of tired, nervous smile, and changing the frog pattern on the legs to resemble ripped tights. I chose the name Gear as it is simultaneously a reference to my overthinking brain, a one piece reference, and just a name I like the sound of.



Spoiler: (also if anyone was wondering, this is what a crucifix frog looks like)


----------



## Liz! (Jun 26, 2022)

I found this really difficult (not just because my drawing is shocking) and wasn't going to participate. 
It made me look at myself, which I don't often do. 
This may say different, but I am very content with myself. It's other people who may not always be, as they enjoy having the colourful side of me around and they don't have me entertaining them when I am not on it.

(sorry about the drawing, but I hope it reflects what I wanted it too)






Villager Name: Marmite
Villager Species: Chameleon 
Villager Personality: Cranky/Peppy
Villager Catchphrase: I don't care, yes I do

How this villager represents me: 
Her family on her Island mean everything to Marmite and her colourful side is always dominant around them.
She seldom lets people outside her Island in, giving this I don't care what you think persona.
Marmite is generally happy, fun and colourful around outside Villagers, but often the camoflague comes over and she goes to the dark place. She is quite content in the dark place as it protects her and she doesn't really care when she's there, but it isn't good for the morale of other Villagers, so Marmite tries to stay on the colourful side.


----------



## Zakira (Jun 26, 2022)

Villager Name: Zale
Villager Species: Starfish
Villager Personality: Lazy
Villager Catchphrase: "Blub blub"

How this villager represents me:
Just like me, Zale is asexual. Starfish are able to reproduce asexually and while it carries a different meaning for humans, Zale just isn't interested in a partner much like myself. As a Starfish Zale is naturally introverted and doesn't like big groups. And while the dark shades may seem intimidating, they represent how starfish can be sensitive to sunlight just like me. I have many chronic illnesses and immune system problems which affect my eyes. Even though Zale has a hard time making friends, they are a fun person who loves promoting awareness for LBTQ rights and invisible illnesses.


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 26, 2022)

Villager Name: Sansan
Villager Species: Duck
Villager Personality: Normal
Villager Catchphrase: "that's ok"

How this villager represents me:  
Despite having a peppy, cheerful appearance Sansan actually takes more on a normal villager personality as she often sentimental on the inside and feels self-depreciative. She gets along with a lot of people, and deep inside loves to make new friends, but somehow her shyness and lack of confidence often makes her being the outsider of in her social circles. She pretends to not care but secretly wishes to blend in more with other people. Her catchphrase is "that's ok" because she often says so to comfort herself in difficult situations and believe it or not, it really helps her to come to terms with a lot of adversities.  Sansan wears glasses year round and because of that she's often mislabeled as being "nerdy" but in fact she just hates contacts. 

I identifies as a duck villager because, well, I really felt like an ugly duckling when I was little, and I so wished that one day I will become the swan that I'm "destined" to be. Years later, while I did not grew up to be a swan, I've come to accept myself as who I am as a "duck" and have learned (and admitted, still learning) to love myself just the way I am.


----------



## Honie (Jun 26, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Byte
*Villager Species: *Squirrel
*Villager Personality: *Normal
*Villager Catchphrase: *"ya'lright?"
*Favorite Song:* Chillwave
*
How this villager represents me:* I remember reading somewhere where the "normal" personality type might have been mistranslated as "sweet", and I feel like that's what the "normal" personalities really are. I get told a lot by my friends and family that I'm an absolute sweetheart and I do my best for them all of the time. I feel that the gold star on the shirt represents an effort put out, much like I do to maintain and please those around me. The screen "mask" represents that I am often masking, since I am autistic. It felt like a cute design touch as well. :3


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 26, 2022)

wasn't sure i was going to make it in before the deadline so we are just going to ignore the little errors thanks to me not having a pencil to hand to draw with lol




*Villager Name*: melody
*Villager Species*: turtle
*Villager Personality*: lazy
*Villager Catchphrase:* in a bit!
*How this villager represents me*: i am very much an introvert and find life to just be a lot easier to stay within what i know in my comfort zone, much like a turtle hiding away in its shell. however, i've found over the last year or so i've been pushing myself more and more to try new things and (mostly) enjoying it! turns out turtles can see a lot more of the world when they poke their head out from their little home :] once you know her, though, melody is bubbly and chatty and (almost) always up to hang out, whether it's for a cozy night in or a fun time out!


----------



## Giddy (Jun 26, 2022)

I didn't even realised there was a cool villager event going on, and I missed it DX 
But I do adore everyone's villagers, they would be amazing island buddies.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2022)

Giddy said:


> I didn't even realised there was a cool villager event going on, and I missed it DX
> But I do adore everyone's villagers, they would be amazing island buddies.


You still got a few more hours before the deadline at 11:59 PM EST tonight! There's a little bit of time left for you to enter if you're still planning to do it.


----------



## Minou (Jun 26, 2022)

Villager Name: Mints
Villager Species: Cat
Villager Personality: Normal
Villager Catchphrase: "Mochi"

How this villager represents me:
Nicknamed as Minou IRL (a.k.a little cat in french), I'm a pretty ordinary person who likes to live a normal life, relaxing on the couch after a busy day. Although I like to spend time on my own and at my pace it doesn't mean I don't like to connect with people. 
So I'm often considered a friendly person by my peers because I approach strangers with ease. But in truth I'm not really a social person and value the friendship with my close friends. 
Lastly I like the pink colour and will chat with you happily about anything japan related.


----------



## Bob Zombie (Jun 26, 2022)

*Villager Name*: Jim
*Villager Species*: Wolf
*Villager Personality*: Cranky
*Villager Catchphrase*:  "Don't interrupt 'Jim' time!"

*How this villager represents me*:  So lately I've been doing more coding and technical writing and inevitably my playlist turns more towards the harder edge of rock.  As someone that used to listen to a lot of metal and industrial, it can help me feel like I'm writing faster.

In the picture above, my Villager Jim is usually very cranky... but when he hears a properly shredded guitar, his world lights on fire (metaphorically of course).


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 26, 2022)

Villager Name: Fluffy
Villager Species: dog
Villager Personality: Normal
Villager Catchphrase: think so?

How this villager represents me: I'd say that I'm a lot like a dog and my friends can probably confirm that. Shiba Inu dogs often have an added layer of... Not exactly pride, but a type of (goofy) elegance. The goofy elegance, a funny show, that's me I'd say. Dogs are loyal, friendly, caring, silly and they stand up for themselves and don't let themselves be treated badly (especially Shiba Inu). The villager type that is translated as "normal" is quite fitting. Fluffy  is fluffy and he loves to cuddle. Fluffy wears a crown, not because he thinks that he is above others, but because he thinks that it's funny and he knows his worth. If a friend of Fluffy's is feeling down, Fluffy takes his crown off and puts it on the friend's head. "Denkst du?" ("You think so?" in German) is literally something like my catchphrase between my boyfriend and me.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 26, 2022)

Villager Name: Nori
Villager Species: Shark
Villager Personality: Jock
Villager Catchphrase: flotsam

How this villager represents me: Nori is an introverted shark that likes being in her own company. She likes hanging out with other people but needs some alone time to recharge her social battery. She likes being active but she prefers working out alone instead of fitness classes and sports where she only has to compete with herself to be better rather than a team.


----------



## Aniko (Jun 26, 2022)

​
Villager Name: BOTle
Villager Species: Sea Turtle
Villager Personality: Cranky
Villager Catchphrase: "What's that sound?"

How this villager represents me: BOTle is a rusty sea turtle robot who is super slow, his system shuts down quite frequently, his language is basic and makes the communication difficult. He's easily startled, super sensitive to sounds and light, and any new information not in his program can make him overheating. He prefers staying in his shell and only goes out when it's quiet and nobody is around. He may look weird but he's not mean. He likes sea and rain.


----------



## OswinOswald (Jun 26, 2022)

Villager Name: Shizuka
Villager Species: Mouse
Villager Personality: Lazy
Villager Catchphrase: shhh-ure

How this villager represents me: Shizuka means "quiet" or "calm" in Japanese. I think in a world of extroverts, it is sometimes hard to fit in if you're not chatty. But hopefully despite being of few words, you can come to love Shizuka as much as she loves you, because although she may not express it out loud all the time, she has a big heart! Sometimes Shizuka likes to sleep in, but she loves food... well, mostly she loves eating... and sharing her food with others! You can always count on her to bring an extra tray of cupcakes to a party. You just have also accept the fact that she will be a wallflower and want to hide behind her big ears. But if you approach her slowly and cautiously, over time she will be your biggest supporter!

Fun fact: Shizuka's designer studies ears for a living!


----------



## Kattea (Jun 26, 2022)

*Villager Name:* Sera
*Villager Species:* Cat
*Villager Personality:* Normal
*Villager Catchphrase:* Kek

*How this villager represents me: *About five years ago, I adopted a long-haired grey tabby, which I named Sera. When they say a person's pet somehow ends up matching their personality exactly, probably because we are attracted to what is similar to us, this holds very true for me and Sera. She is literally my cat soulmate, aka me as a cat. She is an introverted and anxious little thing, we understand each other's needs for affection but also space to do our own thing. Our lives are better for having each other and I wanted my villager to be a nod to her (she's basically Lolly but longhaired, and we need more long-haired cat representation in AC).



Spoiler: Please excuse my drawing


----------



## Equity (Jun 26, 2022)

*Villager Name: *Chimère
*Villager Species:* Chimera (mix of turtle, beaver, snowy owl, lion, phoenix, and squirrel)
*Villager Personality:* Normal
*Villager Catchphrase: *“Always remember your roots!”
*
How this villager represents me:*


Spoiler



For this event, I wanted to recognize all of my geographical ties and to express issues, which I deeply care about. As such, my villager design’s central theme is based on ethnicity/race. Chimère (i.e., chimera in French) represents me through the inclusion of different species. They each symbolize a geographic location (other than the squirrel).

For her facial skin, I’ve drawn the pattern seen on a turtle shell. The *turtle* represents Turtle Island, what some Indigenous communities refer to as North America (Robinson, 2018). The skin, a crucial organ for the functioning of our body, is a reminder that I live on unceded Indigenous lands.
The feathers covering parts of her cheeks, legs, and arm are those of the *snowy owl*, which symbolizes the province I originate from: Quebec.
Rather than having a squirrel tail, my villager has a lion tail. The *lion* represents Canada’s ties to England (from the Coat of Arms of Canada). At the tip of her tail, I’ve drawn a beaver tail. The *beaver* is meant to represent Canada.
The *phoenix* wing represents my Vietnamese origins.
The *squirrel *constitutes a central part of her face and body because squirrels are one of my favourite species in the ACNH game! The different plants/leaf (lotus flower, pine leaf, maple leaf, and iris flower) also represent one of the locations I’ve enumerated above.
The turtle shell skin disappearing into the bird feathers symbolizes Canada’s unsuccessful attempt to eradicate Indigenous peoples’ cultures; they could not be fully covered up. In incorporating the turtle in my drawing, my intention is to pay respect to Indigenous cultures, which have too often been unacknowledged.

Moreover, while I may be disadvantaged by being part of an ethnic minority group (e.g., through discrimination), migrants (and their descendants) enjoy more rights than other communities such as many Indigenous communities. I’m also more privileged for being born in Canada and having gone into higher education. All of these act simultaneously to situate me along this hierarchy of power. Indeed, how we think and act is not isolated from our race/ethnicity, class, gender, sexual orientation, spirituality, etc. To quote Grosfoguel (2007, p. 213), “we always speak from a particular location in the power structures.” And so my villager design is a reminder of that (at least for me), hence the catchphrase “Always remember your roots!”


----------



## Dinosauuur (Jun 26, 2022)

Villager Name: Dino
Villager Species: Dinosaur 
Villager Personality: Lazy
Villager Catchphrase: Rawr 

How this villager represents me: Dino is often misunderstood by others. She has difficulties talking to other people she doesn't know and tends to stay quiet even if she desperately wants to contribute. She always wears a hoodie or jacket to help her feel more relaxed. Due to her abnormally short arms they never reach beyond her clothing but she doesn't mind, she prefers it that way. Dino is easily overwhelmed and often has to take a nap after venturing outside.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2022)

Most All of the entries submitted have now been accepted! 

The submission period for this event is now closed, but we are going to keep voting going for another couple of days. Please take the time to fully look through the entries and vote for your favourites if you haven't already. 



Spoiler: Resolved






Valzed said:


> My entry took me longer to make than I had hoped. I'm having laptop troubles and couldn't create a digital entry so I had to do a traditional one. My problem was trying to remember where I had stored my colored pencils. lol! Thankfully I found them and was able to participate. Here's my villager:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @Valzed! The image in your post doesn't appear to be working. If you could please send it to me via private message I can edit that in for you and then accept your entry.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2022)

Hi everyone! Just a quick update to let you all know that the voting phase for this event will end at *11:59pm EDT tonight (June 30th)*. The winners will be announced in our upcoming TBT Direct.


----------

